# Wordle



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I found a fun site to play with words. I used the words My Boys Dexter Jack and then words to describe them. Check the Gallery to give you an idea how many words you want to use. I have several, and the pretty ones are with about 16 words.

It is really fun! Try it! http://www.wordle.net/


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Isn't that the coolest thing? My DD's showed me that site, they find the neatest stuff. I think you can order prints which would be fun. I'll have to go check it out again, might be fun to see if we can post our creations in this thread.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Okay *WAY TOO* much time on my hands but here's my go at a Wordle about Tim. How come the biggest word to come out ALL THE TIME is spoiled....hmmmm. I see a new signature for me in the near future. Thanks Linda now my kids will be complaining that I'm always on Wordle, but at least I'm taking a break from Candy Crush. :laugh:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The more you write down in word in your list the bigger it gets.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

To connect two words you have to use the symbol ~ between the words.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter & Jack Wordle*

This was my first one, I have done 3 others with fewer words.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How do you get your picture to just show up without all the extra desktop stuff on it. Above was only a screen shot.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

That looks great, I love all your words! Are you on a Mac or PC? I did a screen capture, command-shift-4 on a mac. This saves it as a GIF, which I think you can post on the forum, but I brought mine into PhotoShop and saved it as a JPG. I think these would look so cute framed, no one to understand it except yourself, might be a good pic for the powder room. ound:


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

When i try it stops me and said i didn't have the adobe shockwave thingie.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I had problems with the wordle sight. I have used a different but similar site before. It lets you put the words inside different shapes...change colors and fronts etc. It is called 
Tagxedo Creator. I think I found it on pinterest or somewhere a while ago. I need to step away and stop playing on the computer now or I'll never get anything done!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

that looks like a really cute site you can get sucked in and play all day!  lol..I"m off to explore it~
Kara


----------

